# Indonesian: ari



## kata2

Salahi Izin Tinggal, Imigrasi Kediri Tahan Lima TKA China - beritajatim news

" ............. Sementara ari distributor smart phone kedua di Blok B1, ..........."

*What does "ari" mean in that story? *


----------



## ularkusut

ari is the name of smartphone distributor.


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ularkusut

no problem at all. if you have anything else about indonesian language please let me know, i will pleased to give you any answer


----------



## kata2

ularkusut said:


> no problem at all. if you have anything else about indonesian language please let me know, i will pleased to give you any answer



Terima kasih banyak.


----------

